# Did you know this??!!....



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I went to H&B this morning to buy myself some Vitamin C to try with Clomid when AF comes (30/43 today). I asked the shop assistant about combining it with Clomid to make the clomid more potent - she couldn't help me there  However she did say that Vit C thickens the uterine lining in preparation for pregnancy. Yay!!! I'll let you know how i get on next cycle as i'm having tracking then so will have a good picture!!!

Always speak with your consultant before taking advice found on the internet
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60065.msg811188.html#msg811188


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't know about Vit C thickening the lining, though had read it  was good to take with Clomid.
Am going to try it next month too.

Good luck Beathag. Keep us posted.
    

Juniper


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I only discovered last week that it can help clomid, now I know it helps the lining I'm definitely taking it religiously.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have always taken 1000mg of Vit C daily (like forever!!!) it hasn't worked yet for me.  
good luck.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Whilst Vitimin C (Ascorbic acid) is very much needed - it must be remembered that it interferes with progesterone development.

Always speak with your consultant if you plan on taking more than the RDA!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you Tony.

What is the RDA does anyone know?  I've just got run of the mill asda's one a day tablets x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Posted on: 12/06/2006, 08:57Here is the official government FSA bit on it 

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/vitaminsandminerals/vitaminc/


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I might ask my cons too.....anyone got any views on She Oak?? was gonna give it a whirl to regulate the ole cycle!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Cant help with that Sailaice, the "prenatal care" board might have some info for you x


----------

